# fertility tests - what to expect?



## jogger123 (May 26, 2011)

Hello all!

My husband just got back results saying his little guys are all fine, which is super, but now we are being referred to our local fertility clinic so I can get some tests done.

Can anyone give me a heads up on what kind of tests come next please?

I had a 21 day progesterone test a few months ago which said I was ovulating but that is all so far.

Been trying since March 2010 so I hope that means I will get an appointment soon!

xxx


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Jogger,

I guess they will do a so called " day 3" test, to check you hormone levels, FSH , LH , estrogen and the rest also your thyroid. If you are on NHS you will probably won't be offered an AMH test. I don't know how old you are, but if you are over 30 I would strongly recommend it, and even if your are younger, just to be on the safe side. It is a test that checks your ovarian reserve, you can do it privately it is not that expensive. Then I think they check if your tubes are all clear.  

Best of luck with your test, hope they all come back fine   

Xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

From memory I had, blood tests day 3 and day 21, an ultrasound, a HSG (where they pump dye through your fallopian tubes to check they aren't blocked). Following that there were a few others but they were investigating my issues. As lola says the amh test is also usually done by the clinic pre treatment if you are referred for fertility issues. They then also like you to have had all the STD tests including Chlymydia, hep c and HIV before treatment starts.

Good luck with it all


----------



## snowfairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Jogger,

I had my first appointment at a fertility clinic last week.  I had to wait about 4 months for appointment although I think it is supposed to be 9 weeks.  My clinic was actually in the maternity dept so we had to sit with all the happy couples waiting for their scans.

I saw our Consultants' Registrar and she just asked questions (much the same as GP asked) about your cycle, periods, general health, smoking and drinking habits, previous abdominal surgery, any previous pregnancies,  gynae problems etc.

Then she did an internal scan and took some swabs,  much the same as having a smear test only they insert a probe to view your cervix, uterus and ovaries on the screen.

I have to have Day 2 blood test for FSH and estradiol.  My GP had already done loads of blood tests,  21 day hormone profile, thyroid, lipids, glucose, iron etc.

I also have to get an HSG. This is where they put the dye in to check if tubes are OK (definitely not looking forward to this).  I'm just waiting for the X-ray department to arrange this.  It is usually done after your period and before ovulation so there is no chance you are pregnant.

My DH also has to have another SA as his first one wasn't great. 

We'd to make another appointment for 6 weeks time although this is closer to 8 as consultant is going on holidays.  I think it's at this appointment that we meet the consultant and discuss test results and what our options are. 

Hope this gives you some idea of what to expect,

Good Luck


----------

